# Have you guys ever had a fursona before you even knew what that was?



## alphakitsune (Feb 24, 2014)

When I was 8 I didn't really know what one was. But I like this imaginary german shepard that kinda represented me named Roy G. Biv. And it was just a rainbow german shepard and whenever it walked the rainbow stripes would shift to other parts of its body.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Feb 24, 2014)

Yes, I did. Through much of my time in elementary school, I pretended I was a fox soldier named Bryce Powers, for some reason, I always drew him in a Nazi-esque uniform, even though he was American.


----------



## DeCatt (Feb 24, 2014)

I wrote superhero comic epics featuring ducks when I was about 6 or 7. That's about as close as it got. I've never been heavy into the whole fursona scene, I mainly use mine to collect art from others. I've always just liked the fantasy themes.


----------



## Abbi Normal (Feb 24, 2014)

I've always been making characters, many of whom are wholly or partially an animal, yes. Hell, when I was in Kindergarten, and they asked everybody what they wanted to be when they grew up, and the other kids are all going, "I wanna be a doctor/fireman/astronaut/actress", I was like, "I WANNA BE A WEREWOLF! RAWR!"


----------



## TheRH100 (Feb 24, 2014)

I had a raccoon character back when I was 8 years old. Used to draw him all the time, he was human height and was inspired by the movie "over the hedge". Also before that I had countless imaginary friends who were anthro. I also had a sonic styled fursona when I was 8 or 9. And if I remember correctly I had a camp lazlo styled fursona at around that same time. Fosters home for imaginary friends, I imagined if that were a real scenario that I would have an anthro imaginary friend at the home.

Before I found furries I can count at least 6 fursonas/OC's and a maximum of 15. I drew them a lot so I would have tons of papers of anthro characters. I could bring back a memory of what they looked like and try to make art of them with my current art style. In fact I will, I will do the raccoon.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Feb 24, 2014)

sniperfreak223 said:


> Yes, I did. Through much of my time in elementary school, I pretended I was a fox soldier named Bryce Powers, for some reason, I always drew him in a Nazi-esque uniform, even though he was American.



I used to pretend that I was a crab and walk around the school yard sideways.

Other times I would pretend to be a bird or something.

But in answer to the OP, I had created an imaginary friend when I was about 5, who was an anthro dinosaur (stegosaurus). I'd draw him all the time, and make variations on him if I got bored. Not really a fursona, more like... an OC. But I kind of get the impression that most kids have imaginary friends that are... people.


----------



## Roadkvlted (Feb 24, 2014)

DeCatt said:


> I wrote superhero comic epics featuring ducks when I was about 6 or 7. That's about as close as it got. I've never been heavy into the whole fursona scene, I mainly use mine to collect art from others. I've always just liked the fantasy themes.


That sounds like Howard The Duck, but I could be wrong.
Anyway, during elementary, my friends and I would imagine turning into dogs and werewolves but that was as close as it got.


----------



## mysticfyre (Feb 24, 2014)

I sure did... I have been drawing myself as a husky and wolf since the early 80's.


----------



## Rooko (Feb 24, 2014)

To take the definition of a fursona extremely lightly...I suppose Ruktov Darkseer, my character in Guild Wars 2, was my first fursona. Mmm...Charr.


----------



## Crystal_the_Vixen (Feb 24, 2014)

I use to pretend I was a anthro kangaroo & everybody was anthro animals looooooong before I knew the furry fandom existed.


----------



## funky3000 (Feb 24, 2014)

The first furry I have any memory of (like I've drawn them since I was around 10 but not often and were incredibly generic) was Moonshine. He was a man who killed a white tiger while being attacked, and after killing it the soul of the tiger entered him and transformed him. He then was an anthro white tiger with long brown hair, yellow eyes, and a single long fang coming out of his mouth. He also had a pretty cool set of armor.

This was before I knew furries were a thing. Also moonshine, hahahaha.

EDIT: Fuuuuck I want to redraw him now, and badly. XD

Project for tonight? Probably.


----------



## Misomie (Feb 26, 2014)

Yeah. :3

When I was really young I had a Triceratops named Saver (based off a childhood plush toy, brown with spots) but he mainly was in dreams and games. I also had a horse named Fireball. He was more of my pretend pet and I invented a drawing-based game that I dubbed Horse Land. It caused me to draw for hours upon hours at a time. I'm thinking about redesigning him and making him up to date as an OC of mine (red body with blue mane and hooves). 

Then there was Misomie. I just called her by my name for awhile until I changed it. She is a shape-shifting human/wolf that has a pretty complex history and story. I'd imagine her all the time, especially when bored or skating. She's pretty much a fantasy wolf breed with a long slim body, large fluffy tail, and large ears (hers were larger than other characters in that universe). She could also wield lightning and was super powerful. Every wolf creature wielded elements based off their fur color. Brown was lightning, white was ice, black was fire, silver was gravity with some water (think the moon), gold was powerful gravity with some fire (think the sun), yellow was light, ect. Some characters had mixed lineage (like mine and her three brothers). Misomie was mainly and electric but could control fire and ice to a small extent (like her brown coated brother) however her other brothers mainly controlled fire and ice. Markings meant that character mastered the ability to control multiple elements (depending on genetics and skill). Each fur-type belonged to their own clan and intermingling was shunned and mixed kids were also frowned upon so hidden abilities were better off suppressed than practiced. Gold furred wolves were the most powerful and respected while silvers were incredibly powerful themselves but shunned as they had little control over their abilities to the point that just being around them was dangerous. 

I've actually been thinking about turning the wolf-thing into a comic because I like its story so much. :3


----------



## artsykitty (Feb 28, 2014)

Oh, definitely. When I was 5 I created a whole world full of anthro  friends...because I had no friends, but that's entirely beside the  point! My first was Tygra, who is a white cat-girl with an orange patch  above her right eye. After that, I populated the world with lots more.


----------



## Carnau (Feb 28, 2014)

When I was in elementary school I would pretend I was a cream colored rabbit, I drew myself with bunny ears and tail a lot. (I'm not a bunny anymore since I just don't feel that connected to them as an adult.)

Yeah I'm pretty sure there was a psychological root to all that. My mom gave away my favorite stuffed animal when I wasn't around  on day, and I really didn't want to acknowledge the fact that I no longer had it. It was a cream colored bunny. So in order to cope with the loss, I would just pretend that I WAS the bunny so that she'd always feel like a part of me.


----------



## Queen-Cheetah93 (Mar 11, 2014)

I used to rp on forums and in notebooks a lot, and my character was ALWAYS a Tiger/human hybrid that transformed into a slightly larger than normal tiger. I always seemed to role-play as humans with animals features- children that were "tested on with animal DNA" or "hybrids"

I guess my animal persona kind of evolved from there.


----------



## CamouflageSheep (Mar 11, 2014)

Oh heck yeah. I used to act like a dog/horse/cat around the house and at school all the time. But the first animal character I made as a representation of myself happened when I was about 10. I was (still am) a huge fan of the Warrior Cats books and I created myself as a clan cat, gave myself a name, and used to draw pictures of my cat with the characters from the book. I would rp in forums with other people to and we had our own battles and life struggles. But life as a cat was still better than life as a child: cats don't need to go to school XD


----------



## SeiiannaKyuako (Mar 13, 2014)

Kind of? When I was little,  I was gender confused, and I had a male Sonic character "fursona" named DJ. When I was 13, I developed a female fursona, Seiianna, and she became my main fursona. DJ's still around, he's just human now. Kind of fits me because there are times where I feel like the opposite gender. x3


----------



## zacharida (Mar 15, 2014)

when i was seven before i got into the fandom i would pretend i was a silver werewolf. also around this time i developed my alternate name which i use to this day. over the years my wolf persona changed to a tawny werewolf, then when i found out about the fandom this year, it changed to a wolf anthro with purple and red hair, to a kitsune, then finally to what it is now a a grey and white fox wolf hybrid. i change my mind a lot! :3


----------



## CallMeCactus (Mar 15, 2014)

I always pretended I was a black cat named Mono who would wear a rainbow peace sign necklace. One day I found a necklace that looked just like the one she wore. I guess you could say that was the first thing that brought me into the whole fursuiting/cosplay/larp community. Anyhow, I've already ordered my first fursuit(even if it wasn't her), but I think I owe a lot of my childhood to black cats. Looking back, it was a really overpowered, pointless, flat character, but I still owe a lot to it.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Mar 15, 2014)

When I was 13 I SWORE I was a werewolf, and acted accordingly.

I was so delusional back then.


----------



## RabidLynx (Mar 15, 2014)

When I was little, I pretended to be a deer. A lot. They didn't have a specific name or gender, but I always felt I was role playing as a fully-developed character. I also pretended I was a wolf or a lion, and I would chase my cat around the house pretending it was prey. I still remember how I'd roar and growl and pounce on him and pretend to eat him, I probably hurt him a little but I was having fun.

I also made up a lot of creatures. The one I remember the most, I don't remember what I called it but it was a colorful, thick-furred canine that could run fast, grouped in large packs, loved to swim, and was very carnivorous. Yet it was respectful to nature and would not harm another animal for any reason other than food. It was from a planet I had created, which was also colorful and full of dense forests. Which made sense because the canine was colorful and thick-furred, right? Dang, totally forgot about this creature until now... I kinda wanna draw him.


----------



## jynx (Mar 15, 2014)

As a child, I found every excuse in the book to act like an animal, mostly a wolf.  Once I was handed a (fake) fish and told to walk across the log like a beaver (it was some museum.. learning... thing for kids.) so I stuck it in my mouth and moved across the logs on all fours.  Much to my surprise (but that's what beavers do!), that wasn't what they were expecting.


----------



## ArmorcladCoyote (Mar 22, 2014)

I had an anthro white dragon with cybernetic enhancements named Gear. He was mostly just something that looked cool. I never drew him. Instead I sculpted him out of clay. While I also made other dragons, he was the one I liked best and the only one I remeber.


----------



## MechaChick (Mar 23, 2014)

I was lost on this whole fursona thing, and it was off because I wanted one, but nothing felt like it was me. I was looking for something and couldn't think of one for years. Last year I had a dream, and I was running along the rooftops in a village nearby my home city of Dubai, well where I use to be. I ran jumping from top to top until I came to happen upon a open rooftop. The skies opened up and the heat of the night was lovely, but the rain that came was as welcome as those at the end of a drought. Within the downpour I danced noticing my clawed hands, my swishing tail, and flailing attire. I sang as loud as I could loving the sound of my voice, considering I'm a mute, nothing came sweeter to my ears, and I was pretty tone deaf with a terrible voice, but loved it none the less. When I woke up I sort wanted to slap my forehead. 

The reason is, it was the same game I played when I was a child, I use to pretend I was a cat and climb trees and such, pretty much the tom-boy in my kiddy days. So why didn't it occur in all these years that a blue catgirl was my calling? At least it's the closest I felt any connection.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Mar 23, 2014)

I guess not technically, but I had a bus driver who would would always call me Alligator since I always wore a shirt that said "See you later, Allengator." I also stayed true to the nickname by rolling around on the carpet after lunch (I assumed that's what crocodiles/alligators did, after watching Indiana Jones and the Temple of Doom a million times). 

That was back in elementary school, though. Now I just lay on my stomach and sleep all day like any real reptile does.


----------



## Twopaw Tarnished-Silver (Apr 1, 2014)

Oh, heck, yes. 

Twopaw Tarnished-Silver predates any involvement I had in Furry by several years; I hadn't even been on my first BBS at the time, much less heard the term 'fursona'. I don't think I even knew what a 'fursona' was until the early 2000's (at least as it's defined in Furry; I may have heard the term by then but I didn't connect the dots, as such).

Twopaw started out as a generic digitigrade werewolf, but his basic construction and- importantly- his fur pattern and general personality was pretty much the same as it is now, however refined by the improvements in my artwork style over the last 22 years. Finding Werewolf: the Apocalypse in late 1992 gave him a bit more absolute context, but just before the WoD shot itself out of its own butt in 2003, his existence/universe split off around 2000 real-time, and I've continued to develop the world he and the other characters I've designed reside in over the last decade to where he and they are now, apart from where the 'new' Werewolf is (I don't mean Werewolf: the Forsaken; I mean the Kickstarter W:tA 20th Anniversary that came out recently...tho' I will admit it looks pretty good), which I have no quarrel with as a game but Twopaw and the world I've built around him has gone far enough in that direction that I feel no great attachment for him to that gaming world now.

I know I loved wolves going back to being a flea, but it was never anything approaching what I first had in the fandom in 1992 and my early convention days. My fursona, again, predates my involvement in Furry by a number of years, thus.

-2Paw.


----------



## Zan'theros (Apr 2, 2014)

Gods, I can't remember how long it's been since I first started identifying myself with dragons. I think it began when I was eight or nine, after reading about them in encyclopedia knock-offs. I thought it would be cool to start seeing myself as one of these fantastic creatures of myth and legend, so I insisted that everyone call me the Little Dragon Boy. In no time, I settled on a red Western as my alter ego.

I didn't know exactly what I was doing until around 2010, when I actually met a furry at the restaurant I was working at at the time. He shed light on the situation, told me that it was a 'sona, and dubbed me a scaly. But even then, the gravity of my relation didn't hit home base till July of last year, when I first joined up with a reptile-themed forum site.

So yeah, I'm willing to say it was about 14 years, give or take, since first relating with dragons and realizing that I had developed a 'sona.


----------



## Eiriol (Apr 10, 2014)

I've made up loads of characters throughout my life. One who was specifically furry was a calico cat with 8 arms, inspired by me thinking into the title of the Bond film Octopussy haha. I was 12 or 13 at the time and would imagine her as my friend and she would sit next to me in class. I would imagine other people from my school interacting with her too, and they accepted her as one of the "popular" kids, despite her appearance. She was really lovely to everyone and people loved hanging around her. They all thought she was adorable and couldn't resist stroking her furry arms. I guess the popularity element comes into her being a fursona that I wished I was like.


----------



## Joey (Apr 10, 2014)

^ Octocat?


----------



## Eiriol (Apr 10, 2014)

Basically haha =)


----------



## Hewge (Apr 10, 2014)

No idea. No.


----------



## Easter (Apr 22, 2014)

Sure, why not.


----------



## Taralack (Apr 22, 2014)

Yes. But that character was a human until I found the furry fandom, at which point I just created a furry version of him. :V


----------



## sage-tanuki (May 21, 2014)

Haha, when I was a super emo middle school kid I used to have a fursona that was a blue cat with a thunderbolt on its thigh and red rings on its arms. I found an old drawing of it and I thought... guess I've been a furry for longer than I thought  Â¯\_(ãƒ„)_/Â¯


----------



## Euphoricarts (Jun 7, 2014)

Ever since I had an imagination, if you would like me to be completely honest. I actually brought my twin sister into the fandom. I had a very common fursona, a Grey, and Black, wolf gal. Lol.


----------



## DrDingo (Jun 7, 2014)

I only developed an interest in anthros when I found the fandom, so it's a nope from me.
tl;dr: Nah. :v


----------



## monochromatic-dragon (Jun 7, 2014)

Not a really, really long time before finding out about the fandom. But maybe a year or two before. The same black dragon 'sona I have now with a few slight alterations.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 7, 2014)

I had a fox in 1st and 2nd grade. The details are embarassing memories that I don't share with anyone, other than he could turn into a human and use some forms of magic.
After that, I went through a period during which I _hated_ foxes for several years.


----------



## IsaacCat (Jun 17, 2014)

I played a lot of Gaia Online as a kid and that's where my furry side came out. I RP'd as a human-wolf thing called Wolfarius, original, I know. Turns out I was a raging furry before I even knew it was a thing too. =^.^=


----------



## Maugryph (Jun 22, 2014)

no. not really


----------



## Forsaken (Jun 23, 2014)

I made a demonic Equine character with my personality back when I was 7 based on a story about a Tricorn I heard as a kid, then turned it into my Pony sona in 2011. Now Forsaken is an anthro gal and is finalized into my Fursona.

Short answer: Yep!


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Jun 23, 2014)

When I was little I imagined I was a fox named spike that played the trumpet. (Influences of watching Sonic Underground) Funny thing is I currently play the trumpet and my dressing style is similar to his. I became my childhood fursona haha!


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Jun 23, 2014)

Yup, in my younger years I always narrated my life as if I was a young white wolf. I don't do it anymore, and my animal shifted to a ghost, but I always had an abundance of characters to choose from before I knew what they were for.


----------



## Abbi Normal (Jun 25, 2014)

My Dad draws furry art sometimes and doesn't even know it. He has no idea what a furry is, barely can use the computer well enough for email, he's an old Cuban guy in his mid 60s who doesn't really have the cultural context to understand furry or any other fandom even if you laid it out for him. But he's an amazing artist, basically one of the best I've ever seen, ink and watercolour and sketching and stuff, who also happens to teach martial arts and study medieval Japan, who also happens to love animals in particular wolves. So drawings of various animals, especially wolves, practicing while wearing a gui or samurai armor, the females with parasols and kimonos, they just kind of...happen. I remember he did a series of paintings of anthropomorphic versions of the characters of the eastern zodiac in Japanese period clothing, when I was a really little kid in the early 90s, and I just absolutely LOVED these pictures. My highly entrepreneurial Mom had them printed as a calendar and on t-shirts and stuff and sold a bunch. They still get the occasional sale on a print of these pieces today. Both still have no idea what a furry is.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Jun 27, 2014)

When I was a kid, I used to play superhero animals  , before I knew about furries though, they were feral in my mind, but they acted humanesque- so kind of half-anthros. Something like perry the platypus.

In fact, I even developed stories like wonder pets and phineas and ferb (much before those tv shows even existed  where we were normal house pets/zoo animals who were secretly agents/superheros.

My 'character' was called 'Wonder wolf', which was originally super puppy when I was even younger. Wonder wolf belonged to 'UPI', Ultra pets incorporated. She had a cape (Never wore one, but imagined her with one) and she had the ability to throw 'starangs' which were like boomerangs in the shape of stars that can materialize from thin air with her powers or something.

Anyways, I'd always develop adventures and plots for them. Two notorious villains I created were 'Doc Croc' and 'land shark' xD 

Yeah, I was such a nerd...so nothing changed really


----------



## Cassafrass (Jul 7, 2014)

I guess I did, in a way. I often used to roleplay (before I knew what that was XD) and imagine I was a dragon or some other type of animal, and often wished I was one. They were always feral though, as I didn't really care much for anthro animals (although I tried to draw them on occasion, in the style of Bugs Bunny and such). So... not sure if that counts, but I assume it does. XD


----------



## NuclearRacc00n (Jul 8, 2014)

i used to always believe, back when i was eleven, that i was some badass dragon-human hybrid thing, and drew all kinds of anthro-esqe animals and people, usually based on pokemon and dragons. i only realized what this really was when i was thirteen XD


----------



## Zeus Juice (Jul 9, 2014)

I didn't and couldn't have a fursona in my younger years. I was traumatized by anthros when I was younger (seeing fox mccloud in ssbm was the first instance of this, and thinking about them made my brain go all weird. I was afraid that I might grow a tail and turn into one if I thought about one too long).

i did have fantasies about sonic when I was about 9 or 10. After I had played a sonic compilation on my GameCube I was all over it for the summer that I played it. I remember going to summer camp and imagining sonic run along outside the car. I'd like to say that I came up with a weird, elephant sonic OC thing, but I was younger. I made a few characters (which I can't remember, besides an old hermit squirrel or bunny) and most of my fantasies revolved around mighty the armadillo. I adored him; he needed more love, and I didn't wanna go with something common and like sonic or shadow. I guess that applies to me now, I prefer more unique fursona species. To be frank, though, I preferred having fantasies about cannon sonic characters, so I guess the whole OC thing wasn't my Schtick


----------

